# Yellow tomatoes



## smoke king (Sep 5, 2008)

This year, feeling "adventurous" (like I do every spring) I decided to try something new in the garden. This year, it was yellow tomatoes.

So now, they won't stop!!! What does everyone else do with them?? I'm not real crazy about them (seem kind of bland) but I hate to see them go to waste.

Can they be canned? I suppose they can be used in place of regular tomatoes, but I'm not sure if I would want to.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 5, 2008)

Do you know the variety?  There are quite a few "yellow" tomatoes out there.  Some are reputed to be better than others, but tomato flavor is a hotly debated topic amongst tomato growers.

If you find them bland, I wouldn't bother preserving them.  Too much work for too little reward.  They're not going to improve down the road - lol!  What I would do is use them chopped in various dishes with lots of other seasonings - fresh pasta sauces, Indian legume dishes & curries, sliced onto sandwiches or burgers where there'll be lots of other fixings, etc., etc.


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 5, 2008)

I would use vinegar, garlic or onions in whatever you use them for, including canning. Basil or oregano too.
Maybe not so bland as not so acidic?                        

Try salting them before you serve them if serving raw.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 5, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Do you know the variety? There are quite a few "yellow" tomatoes out there. Some are reputed to be better than others, but tomato flavor is a hotly debated topic amongst tomato growers.
> 
> If you find them bland, I wouldn't bother preserving them. Too much work for too little reward. They're not going to improve down the road - lol! What I would do is use them chopped in various dishes with lots of other seasonings - fresh pasta sauces, Indian legume dishes & curries, sliced onto sandwiches or burgers where there'll be lots of other fixings, etc., etc.


 
 You could try dehydrating them with some sea salt and maybe some herbs dehydrating cocentrates the flavor.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 5, 2008)

Git a hold of Ball home canning and in there is a recipe for yellow tomato jam.
My mother used to make it for us kids and it was really good.
You could fry them like green tomatoes Flour, Butter milk, seasoned bread crumbs
fry in bacon grease.  You could pickle them. salt vinegar, pickling spice will definitely perk up your tomatoes.


----------



## smoke king (Sep 5, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Maybe not so bland as not so acidic?



Yep-thats it exactly quicksilver.

I don't remember the variety breezy-Every year I try something new-last year it was tomatillos (took up a _lot_ of room) this year it's yellow 'maters.

And somewhere around here, I have the Ball "blue book" - I'll have to find it. Yellow Tomato jam sounds interesting at the very least. 

Thanks everyone-good ideas one and all!!


----------



## QSis (Sep 6, 2008)

*Tomato and Onion Pie*

I'm a huge fan of tomato pies, onion pies, and tomato AND onion pies!

There are many recipes, but this one looks great Tomato Onion Pie Recipe | Taste of Home Recipes

I also like jpmcgrew's suggestion about dehydrating your yellow tomatoes with some herbs and spices.  Just the thought of that snack is making my mouth water!

Lee


----------



## Constance (Sep 6, 2008)

I used to sell quite a few yellow tomato plants in the greenhouse to people who had tummy trouble. Golden Jubilee was the favorite. 

One variety tomato you might enjoy is Georgia Streak, which is a pink and gold striped beefsteak that is sweet as sugar. 

If you squeeze a little lemon juice on your yellow tomatoes, they will taste better.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 6, 2008)

I grew yellow pear tomatoes and they made the most wonderful salsa and bruschetta.....   How do you feel about that??


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 6, 2008)

QSis said:


> I'm a huge fan of tomato pies, onion pies, and tomato AND onion pies!
> 
> There are many recipes, but this one looks great Tomato Onion Pie Recipe | Taste of Home Recipes
> 
> ...


 
Rehydrate and make some great brushetta like verablue said.


----------



## smoke king (Sep 7, 2008)

I agree mcgrew-that recipe does look good! 

I've boomarked that page and will be trying it this week-Thanks!!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Sep 8, 2008)

I grew yellow Sungolds this year--second best tasting tomato in the garden.  Best was Ananas Noir.

I used the Sungolds in fresh tomato sauce, about half and half with red Romas.  Looked very pretty, and tasted great.


----------

